# Sticky  REQUIRED READING: FORUM RULES



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Welcome to the X-Trail section 


There may be a few things you will want to know about posting in Nissan Forums:
The link below will take you there:
CLICK

Should you have any questions please don't be shy and send me a "private message"

Welcome aboard


----------

